# bluegill jerkbaits



## BassinMaumee (Jan 12, 2010)

Fired up the old airbrush after a very long lay over.








The one above has free had vertical bars









This one above has a template for the vertical bars.

This is the first pattern ive been happy with. Let me know what you think.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome looking pattern do you use any wicked colors our just the createx.


----------



## BassinMaumee (Jan 12, 2010)

just plain createx


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

Awesome looking bait


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Dude, great job! I really like both patterns. To be honest, the top one looks most natural but the bottom one will look good to the OCD's! LOL

I think it's a safe bet that both will catch fish.

jeremy


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

I also like the top one just a little bit better because of the blue on the gills plates, but would be willing to test either one.

I saw that you had the pearl paints out. Do you usually mostly pearl paints or is it a mix of transparent and pearl. I am guessing that pearl is an opaque paint but I'm not sure.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice looking baits. I wish I had talent. The free hand one looks more natural to me, but both are sweet.


----------



## BassinMaumee (Jan 12, 2010)

eatwhatyoukeep said:


> I also like the top one just a little bit better because of the blue on the gills plates, but would be willing to test either one.
> 
> I saw that you had the pearl paints out. Do you usually mostly pearl paints or is it a mix of transparent and pearl. I am guessing that pearl is an opaque paint but I'm not sure.


I mix paints but mostly use pearl and transparent. I would like to get some iradescents to try.


----------

